# Is Pennington 34-0-0 a water soluble sprayable fertilizer?



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

Is this fertilizer that can be dissolved and sprayed? I've been thinking of switching to spraying for fertilizer and I have this already. I've seen it claimed that it's urea fertilizer, but straight urea is 46-0-0, so I'm questioning whether it melts down and sprays effectively. Anyone use it? Thinking of getting a bag of water soluble ammonium sulfate, but I'd like to use up what I already have if possible. And I don't want to throw it out on the bermuda in dry form because I don't control the irrigation system there. 
thanks.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Is this fertilizer that can be dissolved and sprayed? I've been thinking of switching to spraying for fertilizer and I have this already. I've seen it claimed that it's urea fertilizer, but straight urea is 46-0-0, so I'm questioning whether it melts down and sprays effectively. Anyone use it? Thinking of getting a bag of water soluble ammonium sulfate, but I'd like to use up what I already have if possible. And I don't want to throw it out on the bermuda in dry form because I don't control the irrigation system there.
> thanks.


Highly unlikely that the urea is clean enough to be sprayable. If all the N is urea in the bag then you have about 12.5lbs of limestone or some other filler in there as well. Look for "feed grade" urea as well as "sprayable" same thing just marketed differently.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

thanks, I couldn't find any information about people dissolving that product and spraying it, which probably should have been good enough for me to know it wasn't practical, but I had to ask.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

34-0-0 is usually labeled as Ammonium Nitrate but this stuff isn't and most likely as some filler in it like @mowww mentioned. If you already have it, you can test it by putting a little bit in a jar with water and see if it all dissolves or not.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Groundskeeper Willie just curious if you ever tested this and how it turned out- I am in the same situation.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@mowww

Followup to this topic for you: is "urea-sul" (e.g. UAS, Urea ammonium sulfate, or Urea Sulfate) an actual thing? As in, chemically or physically distinct from a 50/50 blend of urea and AMS granules?

Example: https://www.farmstore.com/product/wilco-33-0-0-urea-sulfate-fertilizer-50-lb/
(Wilco 33-0-0 Urea Sulfate Fertilizer)

They don't state what it actually is, even on the manufacturer's site...whether it's physically homogeneous, chemically distinct, or just a blend.

I know that the granular fert that was used in the original Carbon-X (Yara Amidas turf grade) was a homogeneous urea-ammonium sulfate particle to the tune of 50/50. Is the above product likely a comparable offering?

Also, Truegreen appears to use a urea/AMS composite particle for their last application in the Fall. (Just guessing, as it's an irregular shape, and is water soluble. Could just be urea, though.)

For that matter: does UAN actually differ chemically either (from urea and ammonium nitrate), or is it just a physical urea and AMN composite?

Thanks!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Green In this case it appears to be a blended product at a 1:1 ratio, not homogenous. The big question would be its particle size coming from an Ag Co-op. From SGN 220 turf grade at 51 lb/ft^3 density where you get 227 particles per sq ft at 3lb/M to SGN 340 Ag grade where you get 61 particles/ sq ft is a considerable difference. Once you get down to turf grade or smaller, it is hard to differentiate blended vs. homogenous products at spread rates over 2#/M. Although it is often used as a marketing tactic to garner higher prices, university data does not backup the claims of homogenous superiority.

As far as UAN goes, urea [CO(NH2)2] and ammonium nitrate [NH4NO3] or urea, nitric acid, and ammonia are combined to form a solution. Apart from creating a convenient liquid solution, I do not think a separate, tangible N output is created that differs from an application of the physical urea and AMN you mentioned in terms of plant available N. I am not a chemist, so I may be wrong about that.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@mowww, thanks. Maybe someday I'll find out more about composition of this and the other "UAS" products. For now, I have a bag of 46-0-0 220 and a bag of similar size 21-0-0 that I can easily blend myself this Fall.

No interest in ammonium nitrate due to the restrictions on it.

Btw, the MHL from last year's reno is coming in well in the sunniest part. Just has tons of weeds at the moment and still thin.


----------

